# rough timber portico



## dutchlegacy (Feb 29, 2008)

Hey guys,

we are building a portico out of rough sawn douglas fir. Its a pretty standard sunburst pattern, open truss design. What I'm looking for is advice on designing the hardware for the joints. The hardware will be pretty much decorative, but I want it to look good. What I'm talking about is the strapping (iron plates to link the timbers). Anybody have any ideas or pictures of something you have used? thanks.


----------



## Cole (Aug 27, 2004)

Let me see what I can dig up.


----------



## dutchlegacy (Feb 29, 2008)

Cole said:


> Let me see what I can dig up.


thank you Cole.


----------



## Dan_Watson (Mar 1, 2008)

Dont you have the simpson architectural book? I just looked for mine and couldnt find it, but in there big book, the wood connectors book from 2007 its on page 188. Might be an option for you. i think its on this page as well http://www.strongtie.com/products/apg/index.html?source=topnav


----------



## reveivl (May 29, 2005)

What size of material/style of construction? I did this stuff recently, looked at Simpson but finally just had these plates fabricated, they were what I wanted and were cheaper to boot. Is this the sort of thing you're looking for? There's lots of options out there...


----------



## dutchlegacy (Feb 29, 2008)

thanks for the pictures and also for the link to the simpson book. that is exactly what I had in mind, but I will probably have them fabricated, then I will find some way to put a "patina" on them. I would like to promote rust for a short time, then clear coat them to seal it in.


----------



## Garrett (Mar 18, 2007)

look into powder coating. they can make them lok like hammerd metal and its dirt cheap . i had 2 gates made 3'x3' and to powder them it cost 20 bucks a gate


----------

